# Moults again



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

Dizzy is almost 5, so in his prime really. The last 3 moults have knocked him sideways. He still eats fine and flies about as usual ( he is lazier than the other 3, I think he is half English, so perhaps a calmer bird), but he also sleeps loads more and sits about fluffed up more than I have noticed before this became the way it is. 

Has anyone else noticed that moulting is tougher for birds as they age? The last two times I have taken him to the vets = who always say what healthy bid he looks.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings aww poor budgie.those molts must be stressful at his age.its possible it might be having some affect on him.hopefully someone can help on this or what to do.to help him recover faster.Blessings and I'll check back again soon.we're here for you.sending comforting prayers for your budgie.:albino:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*For budgies, just like for people, as the body ages it loses the resiliency in recovering from stress, injury, illness or trauma.
Naturally, as each individual is unique, it is harder on some than on others.

I hope little Dizzy feels better soon! :hug:*


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm sending healing cuddles to poor Dizzy. Moulting must be so energy-zapping :sad: I still have my first one to come. Love Dizzy's name, and all his other jazzy friends!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Poor Dizzy, hope he feels better soon. I have one bird that recently seems to always be moulting, I don't know how old he is because he came from a shelter as an adult, he is at least 4-5 years old. Fortunately his moults don't seem to zap his energy too much but I am becoming a bit concerned that some part of his body always seems to be moulting, so if this does not stop he will be going to the vet.


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Cody, that doesn't sound good. I don't have any knowledge about the subject but just hope he recovers soon. Sending healing vibes.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope Dizzy feels better soon. I agree when they get older molting get harder on them.
Banana molting this time seemed to be harder on him. He went through a molting a few weeks ago and now another one. 
He's 5 years old. 
Chamomile tea baths really help him.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Poor Dizzy. I hope he feels better soon. When Sage moults, she tends to be very quiet and isn't very active and just wants to be on her own and Skye always gets awful moults. Not French moult bad but just his first two have seemed heavy. The rest just seem to be fine and don't seem to be negatively affected as much by them. I guess Dizzy is just like my two and it's a little tougher for him. 

Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that Dizzy's not feeling well during his moult  

I hope that he feels better and isn't too drained after this. :fingerx:


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I am pressured by your experiences and also, it's fair to say, by Dizzy eating so well despite obviously feeling rather down. He's just been on my foot nibbling my slippers - he loves feet! :/


----------

